# R.I.P George-black labrador



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

the best dog in the world, he was 15, a year older then me! had him all my life and he was the best, had him put to sleep, he had a good life. I LOVE YOU GEORGE!


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww sorry for your loss! RIP George


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*Rip*

RIP George !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

ahh bless you, must be a terrible loss for you :sad:


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

rip george 
i used to have a cat called missy (black)
she got ran over by a car !
it was such a shame as i loved her loads and she had lots of character !
ive got another cat but i can never forget my cute little missy 
R.I.P MISSY


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Awww man, many condolences bud.




*The Last Battle *


 If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 

-- Unknown


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ohhh Jack I am really sorry 

R.I.P George, sleep well little guy xxx


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

RIP George


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

Losing dogs is the worst. They're almost like people sometimes even better). RIP doggy x


----------

